# [REQ]linaro toolchain and 03 optimization



## llo (Jun 26, 2012)

hi...
there are someone can help me or explain me how to implement linaro toolchain and his optimization in my source?
i follow the guide on xda under gnex general section but dont work...
thanks in advance


----------



## llo (Jun 26, 2012)

no one?? there are dozen of rom compiled with linaro and no one can help me??? its a state secret??


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

linaro site - toolchain

linaro site - QandA toolchain
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

